
Visual Studio Code January 2018 Update (version 1.20) - joshtynjala
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_20
======
_hao
Bulgarian language pack :D

This might be little off-topic, but I have yet to see a single Bulgarian
developer who'll use a Bulgarian language pack in a piece of software they
use. Most of us stick with English. Nice effort nonetheless.

It seems so weird to me to use Bulgarian as a system language anywhere (PC,
phone etc.) I wonder if it's because when I was little there was no good
Bulgarian support for a lot of the software, or me being a kid who doesn't
know English that well couldn't just find the appropriate settings. I got so
accustomed to English that nowadays if I see software with Bulgarian controls
(besides typing in Bulgarian of course) I feel uneasy. Like a little bug
inside my head that's telling me something isn't right :D

As for VSCode I just wish they get on with this -
[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/14909](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/14909)

It's the only thing for me that's making VSCode just one feature away from
being the best editor.

------
jhasse
Finally Git submodules support! Works awesomely :)

